# Fed up waiting for the squat rack



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

Look at this! Any body on here ever tried this lift?


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Not sure i can see why you would want to do it!


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Nope...never seen it before...


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

I wouldn't have enough room to do that at my place. Can honestly say I wouldn't try it even if I did :lol:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

lol yea i do it eo wk i do normal squat wk1 and then wk2 i do them like this


----------



## bassmonster (Aug 29, 2009)

i think this video needs a caption like

"Want to injure yourself? try this at home"


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Too impatient to wait for the rack? Try the barbell flick! Chicks love it.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

I can just see that taking off,helps keep injurys down to a minimum.


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Pretty silly really


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

What stupid c*nt was the first person to try that out?

Whats even more baffling is that it is actually in a competition.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

GHS said:


> *What stupid c*nt was the first person to try that out?*
> 
> Whats even more baffling is that it is actually in a competition.


At a rough guess,some 16yr old in the prison gym,in his 3rd week of nap 50s :lol:


----------



## samurai69 (May 27, 2008)

Its agreat lift, excellent for core as well as legs.........thats a good weight in that video



> Reminiscing about Henry "Milo" Steinborn
> 
> by Vic Boff
> 
> ...


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

All well and good regarding the mass and core strength. However I would say the possibility of injury far outweighs the potential increases in mass and core strength.


----------



## SuperSwole (Jan 6, 2010)

Yep when I've worked out at home I have done that but didn't know it had a name.


----------



## Andrikos (Sep 10, 2008)

Is stupid the new hardcore?


----------



## James Clifton (Jan 16, 2010)

if you don't have a squat rack, just do hack squats


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Doubt I'll be trying that one!!


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Some impressive training there. Strong as an ox.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Can only say that 'Milo' must've been strong as f..k!!

In a way,the idea of going to the world trade fair and coming across a strongman performing lifts as described with such weights seems like something from fantasy land. Awesome.


----------



## twin40s (Jul 4, 2009)

nutter


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

That looks really dangerous to attempt. One wrong move and you could hurt yourself bad.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

GHS said:


> What stupid c*nt was the first person to try that out?
> 
> Whats even more baffling is that it is actually in a competition.


me


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

James Clifton said:


> if you don't have a squat rack, just do hack squats


lol :beer:


----------



## egyption t (May 21, 2009)

one of the strangest thing i`v ever seen..cool though


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

That's one strong mofo. Why did he doit? Easy, because he could!!


----------



## gb666 (Mar 14, 2006)

BLUTOS said:


> Look at this! Any body on here ever tried this lift?


Yeh done those great fun too, we lifted on one side then lowered bar on opposite to even things out strength wise.Found then great for opening up tight hips but be careful when first starting out and get used to them with light weights.


----------

